# Chasing Trout in OHIO for all seasons



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

So as you can imagine, I live on the north coast, or within the watershed anyway. To keep my trout catching streak alive in Ohio, I have been steelhead fishing a few of our streams in March and April. What a good amount of fish I'm finding compared to last 5 years on the Rocky, and Vermilion. I've had some really good days over the last 3 weeks and have only been out a handful of times.

Yesterday Vermilion seemed to be the only trib at fishable levels. I took a good friend of mine for his first trip to Vermilion for Steelhead. He was pleasantly surprised. Water clarity about 2 feet and level was perfect. I caught a large male in first half hour and a couple smaller ones in the first hour. My olive BH egg sucking stone was like candy to them until about 9am. I caught a dropback female a little later and kept moving around finding fish in every hole or tail out. My friend, got some hookups early and kept at it until his first success about 9:45am. We were already working back to the car. We both battled big females to a close defeat, but happy to get good fights. My big lady broke off a "white death" fly so if you catch her, use the fly with confidence. Fish seemed to be moving up even as we left at 11:15. Other people around us were friendly and only saw half a dozen others all morning. Great day to be out, sad my daughter and her BF slept in and missed this type of day.





































Best patterns for my spring so far are above. Todd's CeCe fly is last which was the late morning winner yesterday.
some how I forgot a couple of our photos.

















Tight lines,
Rickerd


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Rickert, I enjoy reading your posts. Especially in the dead of winter while dreaming of chasing trout deep in the woods. I'm fairly new to the sport but I do a lot of practicing, sometimes catching, around my camp near Cook Forest. I manage to stop off and visit the creek in Volant on the way. Nothing better then a good hike and a nice run or pool deep in the woods. Sometimes I take the hour drive north of camp to Kinzua Creek. Thanks for the good reads and pics of your experiences. It gets me through the dog days of winter!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

thank you for kind words. I kind of write them to remember certain things about the trip, or to revisit them during the Winter also. My longest fishing buddy and I comment about how just 10 years ago, we used to remember all details of a trip or fish. Now we have trouble remembering one from last season. I guess my hard drive is getting full and I keep purging old lessons. Writing them down helps me to pass them on.

Best,
Rickerd


----------

